# Chauncey, OH - #7 Queen, Nice Senior



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12506583

AThens Co AS, Queen #7, says mix but I see a GSD, maybe a senior? She's friendly, alert, active, but thin








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Opinions?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

this is original thread


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverOpinions?


Looks like a GSD to me, maybe just lacking pigment. Possibly she's middle aged rather than senior from her description on Petfinder. Or a very active senior.









Active and alert Queen is bound to be a steady companion. I like this pic, shows off her great smile.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for the pretty girl.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This poor girl.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

From their PF site:
It is *VERY IMPORTANT* to CALL and stop by in person!! *The dogs are held as long as there is space*. It could be 2 weeks or just 3 DAYS, so, please, if you are interested CALL!!!!! 

*Athens County Dog Shelter*
13333 State Route 13
Millfield, OH (We are approximately 1/2 mile from Chauncey)
Phone: 740-593-5415


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopted


----------

